
UK Announces the “Google Tax” - Robadob
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/12/03/latest-in-europe-vs-tech-co-battles-u-k-introduces-the-google-tax/
======
nextw33k
Of course a 25% tax on profit leaves them in exactly the same position. The
tax scheme is to have no profit by pay it as IP rights to another company in a
low tax country.

It sounds like they are doing something but in fact they are not.

They just need a sales tax 25% for multinationals. That would be a level
playing field.

